# Forum Argomenti di discussione Enti Locali  revisori municipalizzate

## LEONARDO 2861

Sono revisore di una municipalizzata, il presidente della commissione consiliare delle municipallizate mi chiede copia dei verbali dei revisori dell'anno 2006.
Siamo tenuti a fornirli? io direi di no..Chi mi da una mano a  risolvere l'enigma?
Grazie

----------


## francesco

Io ritengo che i consiglieri hanno libero accesso agli atti, come stabilito anche da recenti sentenze del tar e consiglio di Stato.
Peraltro, i regolamenti di funzionamento degli organi comunali possono disciplinare tempi e modi di accesso agli atti.
A disposizione

----------


## LEONARDO 2861

Quindi siamo tenuti a consegnare la documentazione richiesta?
Il socio di riferimento in questo caso è il Sindaco, è a lui che al limite il collegio dovrebbe dare la  documentazione relativa al lavoro svolto.
La commisione consiliare  è si un organo disciplinato dai vari regolamenti comunali, ma ritengo che non può interaggire con gli organi di controllo.

----------


## francesco

> Quindi siamo tenuti a consegnare la documentazione richiesta?
> Il socio di riferimento in questo caso è il Sindaco, è a lui che al limite il collegio dovrebbe dare la  documentazione relativa al lavoro svolto.
> La commisione consiliare  è si un organo disciplinato dai vari regolamenti comunali, ma ritengo che non può interaggire con gli organi di controllo.

  Nel suo caso, i consiglieri possono chiedere la documentazione al Sindaco, ma comunque non cambierebbe la sostanza. L'importante è mettere i consiglieri nelle condizioni di poter svolgere l'attività di verifica, prevendone il libero accesso agli atti.

----------


## chiara

Vi suggerisco di leggere attentamente un interessante commento sulla materia al seguente indirizzo internet  http://www.altalex.com/index.php?idn...sdfootnote1sym

----------

